# Lakers (49-24) vs Wizards (38-34) - Sun 3/30



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/3479/lakerswizat1.png">​
*ESPN:* The injuries are starting to mount for the Los Angeles Lakers. So too are some seemingly unthinkable defeats -- even with a spectacular performance from Kobe Bryant his last time out.

After back-to-back home losses to two of the league's worst teams, Bryant and the Lakers will try to avoid losing three straight for the first time in more than two months on Sunday when they host the streaking Washington Wizards.

Los Angeles (49-24) seemed like it was developing into the best team in the loaded Western Conference before in-season acquisition Pau Gasol went down with a sprained ankle on March 14 at New Orleans.

The Lakers were 15-3 since Gasol entered the lineup on Feb. 5, but including the loss to the Hornets -- during which he played just two minutes -- Los Angeles is 4-5 without him.

Losses to New Orleans, Houston and Golden State, all Western playoff contenders, weren't much of a surprise. But the Lakers lost 108-95 at home to Charlotte on Wednesday, then followed that up with a 114-111 loss to Memphis on Friday -- their third straight at home -- despite Bryant's 53 points.

"We lost to two teams that thankfully we won't be seeing in the playoffs," said Bryant, who had 47 after three quarters. "I don't think it's dire straits by any stretch of the imagination, but still we got to buck up here."

Bryant is averaging 37.2 points in his last five meetings with the Wizards (38-34). He had 30 in the Lakers' 103-91 win in Washington on Feb. 3.

Gasol may return against the Wizards, but the Lakers are currently also facing other injury issues. Bryant has been playing with a torn ligament in his right pinkie finger, and Andrew Bynum has been out since mid-January with a knee injury. Bynum may not return until the start of the playoffs.

They took another injury hit on Wednesday when guard Derek Fisher suffered a partial tear of a tendon in his right foot. The injury typically requires 6-to-8 weeks to heal, but Fisher is playing through it -- he played 24 minutes against Memphis and scored four points on 2-of-7 shooting.

"I thought Fish wasn't getting a good lift off his shot," coach Phil Jackson said. "He looked like he's hesitant out there."

The Wizards are no strangers to dealing with major injuries -- Gilbert Arenas has been out since mid-November after having knee surgery and Caron Butler has missed 20 games this season with hip problems.

But Butler -- who spent the 2004-05 season with Los Angeles -- has been back for the last nine games and Washington has started to play much better. The Wizards have won five of six and seven of nine to climb to the fifth spot in the Eastern Conference.

The Wizards won for the fourth time in their last five road games on Friday, coming back from an 11-point halftime deficit to beat Sacramento 114-108 behind reserve Darius Songaila's season-high 17 points against his former team.

"It's nice to come in your old arena and play well," said Songaila, who averages only 6.0 points. "Winning is always tough on the road."

Butler is averaging 17.6 points since his return, but it's been Antawn Jamison who has benefited from having another scoring presence in the lineup. Jamison is averaging 22.9 points and 10.6 rebounds since Butler's return.

Washington's most recent road game against Los Angeles was a memorable one -- it won 147-141 in overtime on Dec. 17, 2006, as Arenas had a career-high 60 points. Bryant had 45 in the loss.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a must must win. I don't care if Kobe only scores one point. I just want LA to start winning again.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Please, win this game. Please.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't know which is worse...playing injured or not playing at all. Seems to be our story this season.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone know anything about Lamar supposedly being out for today? We might as well surrender the game then. Turiaf and Radman at the 5 and 4 with Luke playing SF. 

So much for the "easiest" schedule out of all other Western playoff teams remaining.

**** this ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Going to the game fellas. Just got a call from my aunt who got some premium seats from her boss at Capitol Records. Lets kick some *** tonight!!

Go Lakers!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Going to the game fellas. Just got a call from my aunt who got some premium seats from her boss at Capitol Records. Lets kick some *** tonight!!
> 
> Go Lakers!!


I think you got your tickets at the worst possible moment. Hell who knows Kobe could drop 82.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck to us tonight. We're going to need it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am not going to be negative tonight, we're going to win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I am not going to be negative tonight, we're going to win.


Washinton is a decent team.. Playing well right now. Because they are not crappy enough to beat us, we should win.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers play up to the competition, so there is a chance to win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost game time. Great little interview with Caron Butler.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Almost game time. Great little interview with Caron Butler.


I miss Caron.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Did anyone catch the Lakers TV reporters say that Pau's ankle is still hurting bad. Strange way to say it, but that's what they said. I wonder if Pau will play again before the playoffs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I miss Caron.


Yep, Dude is gangster. And deserves the nick name Tough Juice.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

damn the wizards starting lineup looks stacked.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Already shot a 3...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Fisher with the hot start.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakes look crisp early on. Playing inside out, good game plan so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Good to see Fisher with the hot start.


Moms is in the building. Fish has to come correct.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Antonio Daniels just went to the back due to what looked like a left wrist injury. Hope he's okay.

Lakers off to a good start; hopefully they can keep it up for all 48 minutes. We can't lose 4 straight at home. That's just embarrassing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers need to defend the 3 ball shot better.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Vlade actually playing some decent defense right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick shot by Butler.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus, we dont have perimeter defense


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Airball.. Ouch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

15-1 run for the Wizards...wow.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Odom with butter fingers the last 2 possessions.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't want to go to sleep pissed so goodnight fellas. Boy I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are 7/9 from 3-point range right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know he's rough. But it's nice to see Mihm back out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha's on fire from 3-point range with 4 already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton dunked. That means we win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA playing some good ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Walton dunked. That means we win.


LOL I have to agree.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 10 now...Walton and Vujacic are our leading scorers...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wizards making run on LA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

About time KOBE!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Kobe there.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA playing great ball right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Stevenson is deadly deep.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It might be a good idea that LA try and force Stevenson to run off the 3 point line. Dude is killing us.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe with the dish even slipping on the court!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Fish brought his a game today.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wizards are not going away. LA is going to have to fight for this win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Stevenson with a nother 3. Dude is klling LA. Stevenson draws an offensive foul on Kobe. This dude can ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stevenson didn't draw an offensive foul on Kobe...he flopped, and the refs didn't call anything.

This game is way too close for comfort right now...every time we get the lead up to 9 or 10, the Wizards come right back with a run of their own. Stevenson just nailed his 8th 3-pointer of the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers have no steal in the game. WOW.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Finally, Jordan steals it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Stevenson didn't draw an offensive foul on Kobe...he flopped, and the refs didn't call anything.
> 
> This game is way too close for comfort right now...every time we get the lead up to 9 or 10, the Wizards come right back with a run of their own. Stevenson just nailed his 8th 3-pointer of the game.


You must of missed the play I'm talking about. Kobe turned the ball over because he made Kobe either travel or it was an offensive foul. Either way, Stevenson is playing great, and Killing the Lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Luke Walton...LOL


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe needs to continue helping his teammates get set up, but Kobe needs to help finish off this Wizards team in the 4th quarter by scoring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just blew a 17-point lead in the 3rd quarter...tie game now heading into the 4th.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are gonna lose.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We just blew a 17-point lead in the 3rd quarter...tie game now heading into the 4th.


A big reason is because Stevenson shot the ball 8 for 10 from 3 point land. Nobody for the Lakers had a good scoring quarter. WE need Kobe to step it up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big play by Kobe and Luke!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga hitting some tough shots, and a nice play there by Luke (not something I say a lot).


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Machine is money from that corner three.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I got hots for Sasha... :blush:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The referees just don't make sense sometimes...

Lakers up 7 right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why the hell would you shoot that?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LUKE!!! dunked it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad we have Mbenga. Nice pass from Kobe to Walton for the jam! Lakers up 9...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LA creating a little breathing room. I hope we close this team out after the time out. Let's go LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has 11 assists, by the way. Great to see him getting everyone involved and them actually making their shots this time.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

23AJ said:


> LUKE!!! dunked it.


That was the greatest dunk in the history of the Western Civilization!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Why the hell Phil took out Sasha? Urghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

3 Ball killing LA. Lakers need to close out better, and not give so much space.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I am not gonna have a good night sleep..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lynx said:


> That was the greatest dunk in the history of the Western Civilization!


- grining - 

No doubt daddy thought so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we blow the lead for what feels like the millionth time tonight. Tie game now, and Wizards ball with a couple of minutes remaining...

The Lakers have been so ridiculously frustrating to watch as of late...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

**** me!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Lynx said:


> **** me!


Maybe. Are you a girl?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton with a very good game...it feels great to be able to write that...

Oh, and hey, the Lakers just gave up another 3-pointer. Can't say I'm surprised, as I've said time and time again that we are the worst perimeter defensive team in the league. They just keep proving me right.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The 3 ball just killing LA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ooooo MAN LA had the ball..Sheesh.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Luke Walton with a very good game...it feels great to be able to write that...
> 
> Oh, and hey, the Lakers just gave up another 3-pointer. Can't say I'm surprised, as I've said time and time again that we are the worst perimeter defensive team in the league. They just keep proving me right.


Kobe keeps drifting on D playing his zone, and allows wide open 3s.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Caron with a huge 3 ball.....wow


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

@#!$!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why did we ever trade Caron Butler? 

What a 3-pointer by him...tie game with 10 seconds left. Kobe, please win this for us and send everyone home happy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Kobe keeps drifting on D playing his zone, and allows wide open 3s.


Yep, I saw that all game as well.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is ****ing ridiculous, man.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's KB24 time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Why did Kobe pass ? I swear take the big shot in the biggest moment. Unreal.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We don't deserve to win this game, seriously.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't believe we're going to OT.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers really need to score first in over time. I don't want to see what happens to the Lakers if the Wiz come out and hit a 3 right away.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobes defense has really dropped off man. Hate to say it, but dude is no where near the caliber defender he use to be. Kobe is getting scorched by all the guy's he's defending tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jamison is a tough cover. Dude is just so good around the hoop, very versatile.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on Odom Butter Fingers get it together.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've given up yet another career high.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Game Over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe can't get a call...meanwhile, the Wizards get a wide open layup on the other end. 

Fisher just hit a big 3...down 1.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Miss Caron Butler guys?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Rookie is schooling the vets.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are gonna down all the way to 6th spot in the West by the end of this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

afireinside said:


> Miss Caron Butler guys?


Yes we do AFI.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher hits another big shot...down 1 with about a minute to go...please win this ****ing game!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Fisher hitting the clutch buckets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> We are gonna down all the way to 6th spot in the West by the end of this game.


Crazy how things are in the West...Lakers need to win this game in a very, very bad way.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe's offensive game has been horrible in this game. Hopefully he can make up for it with a clutch bucket.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Rookie threw it away. GO Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe gives the Lakers a 1-point lead with 37.8 seconds left.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe hits the clutch free throws.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

This is a great game. Win or lose, it's just good basketball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If Lakers gave up another bucket, I am gonna ****ing puke!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke with a board, yay!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Kobe makes one of two free throws...Luke gets the rebound and passes to Sasha, who gets fouled and goes to the line for free throws.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Luke saves the day!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's Machine, bia'yatches!


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Wizards can't rebound even when it counts. Kobe's miss pretty much sealed it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I love you all. Good night.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

50!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tough win, and definitely not the Lakers best game. However I'll take it. Hopefully this will start a winning streak.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

By the way what's going on with Kobe's jump shot ? dude just isn't hitting anything in some games. It's like he's either on or off now, no inbetween games. Kobe this year also doesn't seem to have the fade away shot down like he had it the past few seasons.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad we got the victory...there's no way the game should have ever gone to overtime, but right now, I don't care. I'm just happy we won again. Time to rest up and beat the Blazers on Wednesday night.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

23AJ said:


> By the way what's going on with Kobe's jump shot ? dude just isn't hitting anything in some games. It's like he's either on or off now, no inbetween games. Kobe this year also doesn't seem to have the fade away shot down like he had it the past few seasons.


I'm worried about that too. Although he does have a better shooting percentage then last year, he should be hitting his jump shot more. I can't recall if it was this bad prior to the pinky injury.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Eternal said:


> I'm worried about that too. Although he does have a better shooting percentage then last year, he should be hitting his jump shot more. I can't recall if it was this bad prior to the pinky injury.


that and he is tired, remember he played all summer and he plays harder on the defensive end


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> that and he is tired, remember he played all summer and he plays harder on the defensive end


He hasn't played harder on the defensive end at all lately. He's been back to his one man zone, where he zones in between his man and another's. Also will try and focus on another man's defender, leaving his man wide open.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> He hasn't played harder on the defensive end at all lately. He's been back to his one man zone, where he zones in between his man and another's. Also will try and focus on another man's defender, leaving his man wide open.


True. His defense has gone down a lot since before the break, and not really showing signs of returning. Although I predict it will return in full swing for playoffs. 

I don't really think energy is an issue right now, for him.

The night before last he had plenty of energy. No sarcasm here, but to shoot 37 times requires energy when a lot of those he was taking on 2/3 defenders at a time trying to rotate and break em off. He also drove a lot in that game, and fought through people to attempt to get to the rack. His energy level is fine, if anything it's freakishly high considering the amount of abuse he has taken lately on the court with all the mounting injuries.

Reality is his shot will will be good and off. He's a shooter and all shooters are streaky. He's never been a 50 percent shooter, and never will be. Thats not what makes him dangerous. If he slumps a little before the playoffs is fine with me. Better to get it over with now, and not during the playoffs.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We pretty muche dodged the bullet yesterday, gentlemen. With Phoenix winning, as well as New Orleans and San Antonio, this win was a must.

But damn, talk about blowing another lead. It seems that we have only 2 ways of playing since Pau went down: a) either we're down by +15 at the half and then try to come back or we b) lead by +10 and somehow manage to blow it.

I was actually pleased with our D in the first half and the start of the 3rd, but what a meltdown after that. Stevenson was hitting 3-pointer after 3-pointer, very frustrating to watch. Blowint that 17-point lead is also inexcuseable, they've got to learn to finish games stronger. I know we're a moving hospital currently, but still...

Btw, I wouldn't worry too much about Kobe. He showed last game that he's okay. You've got to factor in the injury, the tiredness because the starters are logging big minutes and they also played 10 games 16 days and didn't have more than a day off in between, so this is taking it's toll this late in the season, imo. I just hope we get some players back soon, so the starters get to rest a 4th quarter here and there heh.

It was also nice seeing others hitting shots, that has to be a big confidence boost for the others. Sucks that we could've gone 3-0 or at least 2-1 in this homestand, though.

And Luke had a good game, wow, how often can you say that. The first 50 win season since Shaq left. I'll ****ing take it!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

yay we won! lets get a streak going dang it! the final stretch is coming.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! What agame fellas! Sorry im late in reporting in but i was worn out after a long day yesterday. Yeah man Kobe's jumpshot seems to be off. From where were sitting it looked like he wasnt getting enough lift on it and it was just rimming out. Im thinking it may be a combination of the ankle and finger. It like hes not getting enough height on the jump and not getting enough arc on the shot. Me and my cousin were talking about it during the game. Sasha and Radman really stepped it up yesterday. Allthough it was a close game, the feeling around the arena wasnt that of panic at all which was kind of wierd. Its like although the score was close the feeling you got was that we were in total control. and the refs really were showing Kobe no respect. Although he did get to the line, he got manhandled on like 4-5 drives that were obvious from where we were sitting. Caron. Man that dude is crazy. Ran into Daniel Hackett from USC who was there cheering for Nick Young. My cousin got a nice pic with him. Got some good pics of Pau chillin on the sidelines and some vids from the game that ill post up a little later.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

oh and heres a nice little stat.

Lakers are 4-0 whenever i attend the game...
:biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> oh and heres a nice little stat.
> 
> Lakers are 4-0 whenever i attend the game...
> :biggrin:


Please try and attend every single game here on out including the playoffs.

Thank you,

Signed

Every Laker fan in the world.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> oh and heres a nice little stat.
> 
> Lakers are 4-0 whenever i attend the game...
> :biggrin:


Can you afford season tickets?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe if my boys on BBF were to sponsor me....*hint hint*


----------

